# bedford /cambs show brag



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

well my ragdoll female made champion today in 3 shows at just 11 months she won both opens she now has 4 cc's and won all her sides i cant believe she did so well im very proud


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Yeeeeaah! Go girl!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

congratulations...:thumbsup:

my red mitted raggy kitten got 1st open and a 1st & 3rd in his sides









my selkirk rex variant got 1st open gaining her 3rd MC certificate... nothing in her sides though..


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Our Raggy girl got 1st in both her open classes and the BOB in the Camb show against 7 other cats  she is now a premier, Jack didn't fare so well in Pet Ped, didn't get the Olympians or the BOBs  but there were loads of Pet Peds and Non Peds.


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrat to all winners this weekend.
Our Ped Pet (Barney) came home with his first Grand too. Such a shame I was unable to be there and thanks to my mum for taking him for me. I was up in the Lake District lighting up one of the Wainwright fells at 4.30am Saturday morning in memory of a Surrey police officer who was tragically murdered last year.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

my cat won her 2nd PC after an 18month break from showing. 

weldone everyone, love the photos of your cats, esp the selkirk variant :thumbsup:


----------



## Puindoors (May 19, 2011)

Can I please post a plea for those that are going to shows to join the show reporting team for the GCCF, as it is I've had to do the persian section, SLH section, foreign and burmese for both shows. I've done some to be posted on the GCCF website tonight, but it'll take me all of tomorrow to do the rest. 
If even a couple of exibitors attending a show were willing to write out the results of the site and send to the very, very freindly webmaster Marcia, it'd make all our lives a little easier. Marcia provides template to fill in with the rjudge and cat details, it isn't complicated.

I enjoy finding out how cats have done at shows I can't attend, so I do my bit at any shows I attend.

As this thread is mainly about non-ped and ped peds, the lady doing the results for the website for the HHP section in both shows was only attending her 3rd show, so anyone can have a go!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I've been doing siamese and oriental results for marcia for ages, and before that sometimes cat planet, and friendly felines results when they were running. I do them when I can.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Well done everyone, lovely pics, RC, sorry won't see you next week but maybe in 3 weeks time?


----------



## Puindoors (May 19, 2011)

well done for doing the oriental and siamese results, it all helps doesn't it!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes, and marcia is very grateful and does a good job with the website. :thumbsup:


----------

